# :

## o

.   :              ?       .   ,   .     .

----------


## laithemmer

:
-   -     ,  40  (  ,   -,  10-15)
-       (   -    - )
-  ,  ,   ,    ,     ""
-        ,      
-    !  Բв   ! 
̳:
-  9        (    ,       10 ),     ( ) -    
-   ,       ,       -     
- .       ,       , , ,    , -     , .    ,     
-  -  ! (   ).   ,  ---...    -  .
-      -     ͪ!       Ͳ   ,   ,    (    !) -    ,        (  ,     ).      ,               ,    䒿. 
 ,    .
,   ! :)       ,   "  "  "   "     -    !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> -,  10-15)

        + -       "+"         ...  10-15 ,          ,    , ,  , - !!! 10-15      -  10-  .        

> :

     

> ̳:

  *o*,   ""      ..., , ,   (, , ...)    ,     ,      ,     ...         ( ,    -,   -...)       ,   - ...    .  ?       ,      ,       ,

----------


## Karen

> 

     ,

----------


## GVL224

(    )   ,  .

----------


## Karen

> (    )   ,  .

     ?

----------


## Barga

> ?

  "  ?"       
 ! :)))    ,   !!!! :))))

----------


## GVL224

> ?

  !

----------


## Karen

> !

    ?   ,   !!!!

----------


## GVL224

> ?   ,   !!!!

     .
         .
     ?

----------


## Barga



----------


## o

Jedi_Lee, ,   .
 -   40-50,  - (,    )    ,  -   .  ,   ,   ,   . 
    ,   -    .        . ,  ,   ,     ,         .     ,         (    ...       ),     ,  ,   ,     .
, ,    ,      ,    -    . ,      ,  ?))
 ,   -    , . 
      ,  ?

----------


## Victorious

,   . ,     ,   .      .
        ,      .  

> ,  ?

  *laithemmer* .   ,  , ,       .         ,    쳺,    , , ,    -   ,   - . -   ,    ..   *laithemmer*.   

> ?

   ,    .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  ?

     .     

> -    , .

      -,      -, -, -...     ,          

> ,  ,   ,     .

       

> ?

  **    
...,     1998,    .

----------


## o

,   )),         , .  .
        ,     - -    . 
,   ,    ,          . , ,  ,   ,       .       -  . 
   ?   ?    ,   ?
   -   ,       .

----------


## o

> .

   .        -  ,   , ,  ,     (   )  ,   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,         .  ,          )   

> ?   ?    ,   ?

      ,   . ̳            ,    ""     .               . ,          .  
.

----------


## Barga

> ,  ,

       .     . ,    30 ,   "  "    .   , ...       .       80     - ,   .   ,   ,  ,    ....   .       "  ..."    ,      ,        ! :)))  ,  ,  ! :))  (  )    ! :)))  

> 

    ,         - , , , ...     .   ... .  "", "", , , , -....   , ,        .    -10-  ,           ...   !!! :)))       ""! :))) 
 ! :))   

> ,  ?

      .     .       ! :))  ,   !   70-  ,     !     !!! :))   

> ?   ?    ,   ?
>    -   ,       .

  . ! :))   

> **      .

    ,   . :))

----------


## Barga

*Merry Corpse*,   ... :))))

----------


## Karen

> *Merry Corpse*,   ... :))))  https://b.radikal.ru/b32/1909/68/11c606cc2d00.jpg  https://a.radikal.ru/a10/1909/47/ae845f70394f.jpg  https://c.radikal.ru/c04/1909/87/e6b588c81310.jpg  https://b.radikal.ru/b38/1909/e9/877891ee8ac2.jpg  https://c.radikal.ru/c25/1909/7d/fce480529201.jpg

           .

----------


## Barga

> .

      .     ! :)))

----------


## Karen

> ?   ?    ,   ?
>    -   ,       .

              ?
  ,   .           . 
    ,         . 
   ,   ,   .        .   .

----------


## Victorious

> ,   )),         , .  .
>         ,     - -    . 
> ,   ,    ,          . , ,  ,   ,       .       -  . 
>    ?   ?    ,   ?
>    -   ,       .

      ,      ,   .      ,     ,     ,   , , , . ,         ,      .  ,   . 
 :   ,   40    -,   ,   40         .   ,   5  . 
 ,        ) 
   . г.     - , , ,  , ...     ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .     !

    .

----------


## laithemmer

> + -       "+"         ...  10-15 ,          ,    , ,  , - !!! 10-15      -  10-  .

   !      -    " "   -    15  ,      ,   .  
       - ,        8-  ,     7.30  8.00.    -  8.30,        . 
 .
  ,    .    ,    ,  ,    -  ,    .   ,       -   ,  .
? -.  ,  ,  .     ,     ,     . ʳ -  ,  .   ,   , ,   *Victorious* . 
,   ,   ,  ,     ,      -  ,          .
 ? -,  , , ,   -   .
        -    , ,   ,    .      ,  ,        ,       -  .    ,   . 
      -   !

----------


## o

Karen,    -   ,      ,    .    . 
     -    , . 
     :    ,      ,     .    )

----------


## o

,  ,  :  .             ?       (     ),   ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

  , , , .    ,         .

----------


## Michael

.    /  ,   .     .
 ,  !       , ,       ,        . 
   ,     , 2   ,       ,      ,   ,      . 
 ,     ,    ,  , ,         . 
,  ,  , , ,       (         :) ).      ,     ,        -   ,         ,  ,     .  
  -   ,     ,   -      ..., ,   . 
       :

----------


## Karen

.      .

----------


## Michael

> .      .

   , ,    )

----------


## Karen

> , ,    )

     16 ))))

----------


## o

. 
Michael,      .

----------


## Dracon

> **!!!!!

  *      2019* 
   Flatfy.lun.ua     01.09.2019  30.09.2019.             500   1  .     :
    1-  531 254 ;
    2-  724 440 ;
    3-  845 310 ;
    4-  1 060 367 .
       ,  ,       .      ,     .
        2019 
  -     .  Flatfy.lun.ua         .
    1-  5 128 ;
    2-  6 500 ;
    3-  7 000 ;
    4-  7 000 .  *       Flatfy - https://poltava.to/news/52906/*

----------


## Karen



----------


## Barga

> 

   ?      .       .         ! :)))    ! :)))

----------


## Karen

> ?

   .   .

----------

,

----------


## Sir_2006

> .         ?  3    ?    ?

  .   : " ,  2013"

----------


## vladd

> https://gruzovoe-taksi-poltava.webnode.com.ua/

     ,     ,   ?
    ?
!

----------

